# Trim Tex October Training



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Some of our DWT members getting some training :thumbsup:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.487632641270319.115380.181437201889866&type=1


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Is that the famous Mudslinger?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Sure looks like him. :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice! Glad to see them in action. Very cool!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Joe took us out for an excellent dinner at Psistaria's Greek Restaurant. :thumbup:

From left to right - Denise ( Chicago taper ), Shane ( California Trim-Tex rep ), Lisa ( Scott's wife ), Scott, Noe ( Trim-Tex training guru ), myself and Joe.

Must also mention it was a pleasure meeting Scott and Lisa. If I recall correctly he's only been at this a couple of years and it was cool to see his enthusiasm. And his wife is definitely a keeper ! She can gut a deer clean in under 8 minutes ! :thumbsup:

It was also interesting to find out how Denise does her thing too. Again, if I recall correctly she's been mudding for about 12 years or so and works with a 3 person crew. She has never seen a compound tube and I have never seen a Mudrunner so we got to show each other a couple things.

We also got to see some top secret prototypes. I'm very excited about one in particular. You guys will like this one I'm sure ! That's all I can say or Joe will have to come and drive his studded ice racing bike up my butt.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Prototypes!?!? 
I wanna know! 
lol! I look forward to seeing whatever it is they're working on down there. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> It was also interesting to find out how Denise does her thing too. Again, if I recall correctly she's been mudding for about 12 years or so and works with a 3 person crew. She has never seen a compound tube and I have never seen a Mudrunner so we got to show each other a couple things.
> 
> We also got to see some top secret prototypes. I'm very excited about one in particular. You guys will like this one I'm sure ! That's all I can say or Joe will have to come and drive his studded ice racing bike up my butt.:yes:


A 12 year Chicago taper and she's never seen a compound tube? :blink: But she could run a MudRunner?

So how many was there taking the training? The 3 of you shown in the pics, or were there more?

On the top secret prototype, can you at least tell us if it's a tool, or trim, or is it 'other'?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

JustMe said:


> A 12 year Chicago taper and she's never seen a compound tube? :blink: But she could run a MudRunner?
> 
> So how many was there taking the training? The 3 of you shown in the pics, or were there more?
> 
> On the top secret prototype, can you at least tell us if it's a tool, or trim, or is it 'other'?


That's what she said ! She learned on a Bazooka and the rest of the machines but no tube. I guess it just hasn't caught on there yet. It did pique her interest quite a bit. I'll bet she buys one soon. The Mudrunner looks cool and all but for an $800 fancy tube it's not something I'd ever buy. My $200 tube will do just the same.

There was the 3 of us in training. I think I can say we all genuinely enjoyed our time together. 

All I can really say about the prototype JustMe is that it's about phuckin' time !


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I was just going to post the same pic. 
That was a kick ass trip, my wife and I got to see downtown Chicago on Tuesday including cruising down the river on the deck of a tour boat drinking beers and gin and tonics learning about the history and architecture of the buildings.
Then going to Trim Tex on wednesday I felt like charlie in the chocolate factory. Joe and his crew are really friendly great people, Joe really cares about his company and its employees. The thing that really amazed me is that everything is made in house, they have their own machine shop where they built all the extruders themselves, and even the buildings were built by them and the place is huge!! Average employee turnover is about 15 years and when Joe talked about the one time he had to lay people off it was like he was talking about a death in the family.
I learned a lot more in those two days than I thought was possible, now I just can't wait to put what I've learned to good use.

Then thursday night Lisa and I went on a tear through downtown Chicago. We started at the House of Blues for supper then on to the RedHead piano bar where I guess we just missed a grammy nominated piano player, then to the Joynt Jazz club, after that it gets a little bit fuzzy but really fun, up till then I had only seen my wife really drunk once in the 7 years I've been with her and that girl can party:thumbup: we moved on to a place called Excalibur which looked like a castle and was huge, then to a reggae club called the Underground Wonderbar which was super cool and like all the clubs we were at had live music. After that we went for breakfast at Eggsperience (it was about 5 am) and my memory of there is really fuzzy, but apparently we dropped about $50 on breakfast. It was one of the funnest nights of my life. Only crappy thing was my wife lost her iPhone, we think in the cab on the way back to the hotel. I had thought if I got one good job out of this trip it would be paid for but after that night it might take two, Chicago isn't cheap.

Friday we after all of 5 hours of sleep we slowly got moving and headed down to Oak Park where Frank Lloyd Write's house is along with a bunch of other houses and the Unity Temple he designed which was amazing.

All in all it was one of the best vacations I've ever had, thanks so much to Joe for putting the bug in my ear about going down there and to my wife for taking me for my birthday.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Mudslingr,
Did you have a go at using the compound tube and flat applicator to install mud set flat tear away bead ?

What did you think?

Thanks,
Tom.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I had a go at it and I love really liked it, especially the big aluminium ball on the end of the plunger instead of a rubber handle. The offset cone could take a little getting used to but would be nice for tight spots. I think the end cap comes off to easy though, not sure a removable cap is even necessary as tubes are kinda self cleaning.

The flat applicator is slick, its on my to buy list for sure, it makes installing the flat tearaway a breeze but I could see many other uses for it as well i.e. inside 45s.

Keep up the good work Tom you and Joe have some pretty cool ideas.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Best tube I've ever owned! I love it!
Laid down some mudset beads today in record time! :yes:
Home owner damn near crapped himself when he came downstairs and saw what he had missed. I was done before I even got started. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

saskataper said:


> I had a go at it and I love really liked it, especially the big aluminium ball on the end of the plunger instead of a rubber handle. The offset cone could take a little getting used to but would be nice for tight spots. I think the end cap comes off to easy though, not sure a removable cap is even necessary as tubes are kinda self cleaning.
> 
> The flat applicator is slick, its on my to buy list for sure, it makes installing the flat tearaway a breeze but I could see many other uses for it as well i.e. inside 45s.
> 
> Keep up the good work Tom you and Joe have some pretty cool ideas.


Thanks very much!
For info, the compound tubes now come with a thumb screw in the end cap. Needed it on the 24" as it was too easy to top out the piston and risk making a mess. Decided to put it on all of them:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

tomg said:


> Thanks very much!
> For info, the compound tubes now come with a thumb screw in the end cap. Needed it on the 24" as it was too easy to top out the piston and risk making a mess. Decided to put it on all of them:
> 
> View attachment 5863


I think that's a good idea! :thumbsup:
You guys are on the ball.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

tomg said:


> Hi Mudslingr,
> Did you have a go at using the compound tube and flat applicator to install mud set flat tear away bead ?
> 
> What did you think?
> ...




Hi Tom !

I did have a go at the tube but with the corner applicator. I was demonstrating to Denise how to use it. I did get to see her try out the flat app for tear away and it seems to do as intended. Very nice ! 

I immediately noticed it's larger diameter(holds more mud ?) and the prominent bevel on the cone which allows for more swivel.:thumbsup: It felt a little awkward at first but I got used to it in less than a minute. As for the ball handle I can see how some guys will prefer that. I personally would like to see a "brass knuckles" style grip on tubes.

Unfortunately, my Can-Am is on year 3 now and I have 2 new ones in my closet. Might be 10 years before I get a TapePro.

After trying out your tube Tom I would have no problem recommending it to guys looking for one.:thumbup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Hi Tom !
> 
> I did have a go at the tube but with the corner applicator. I was demonstrating to Denise how to use it. I did get to see her try out the flat app for tear away and it seems to do as intended. Very nice !
> 
> ...


I just got that tube a week ago and love it..


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Here are some pictures from last weeks 2 day training course.


















Denise's daughter is an apprentise and goes one day a week to the Berkely Training center for finishers. Her class was here 2 months ago for a 1 day class and she told her mom about us so Denise signed up.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

each student builds a room



























MUDSLINGER working with Andy "the highlander"


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Awsome


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been looking and hunting throughout all your pictures in this thread, and I can't spot the little trim tex doll no where









Where is he


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

:whistling2: Good eye 2 Buck, we need to step up our game!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Joe from Trim Tex, were on to your game plan !!!!!!

We had to go to our stupid safety coarse (WHIMIS) on Tuesday. The safety representative held up a can of your spray on glue to install vinyl bead. He said you must wear a MASK when using it, or down the road it will kill all your little swimmers.

Your trying to kill off all our little swimmers Joe









That's where I'm on to your evil little plan for world domination of the taping market Joe:furious:

Us experienced tapers, won't be able to father any children, and pass on our wealth of knowledge to them. That's why your setting up drywall schools. Only you will have all the secret knowledge to pass on to the next generation of tapers. You will become the all powerful taping GOD of the drywall world, and control the market..... were on to you Joe

P.S.

Could you send Moose Boy a few hundred cans of glue,, don't worry about sending any mask:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Could you send Moose Boy a few hundred cans of glue,, don't worry about sending any mask:whistling2:


Really bro!? Really?

Out of all your dad's sperm....you we're the fastest!? :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Really bro!? Really?
> 
> Out of all your dad's sperm....you we're the fastest!? :jester:
> View attachment 6887


Nope, I managed to block all the other guys:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Really bro!? Really?
> 
> Out of all your dad's sperm....you we're the fastest!? :jester:
> View attachment 6887


Ar hahaha, common spelling mistake there Brian ......fastest....should be fatest :whistling2:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Ha:lol:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone tried boxing flat tear away?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Has anyone tried boxing flat tear away?


Nope but I was boxing upright off angles done with leveline!
Brought out my 7 Columbia out of retirement and used that.
Worked pretty sweet and quick, Then I finished them with the 12 TT pa box!:thumbup:
Nice they turned out:thumbsup:
Tapepro boxes would work better with the wheels in the inside which I have in the garage!


----------

